# About to do home insemination!



## newpotato (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello. This is my 1st time posting, I'm hope I'm doing it right? I have been considering AI for 8 years. I kept talking myself out of it, but constantly scoured the sperm banks longingly. The other day I kind of cracked and just ordered donor sperm from cryos! As I was so nervous I ordered the wrong tank, so got 7 days instead of 12 nitrogen storage. Big oops! I have been tracking the delivery like a true stalker! It's just up the road now, will be here in the morning! No sign of ovulating yet! I'm using the clear blue double sticks, waiting for a smiley face. Trying to find things to stimulate ovulation, any ideas? This is my first try, feeling quite petrified now , that I won't ovulate or that I will! And am I just mad for doing this on my own? I already have an 8 year old. I just became too overwhelmed by the desire for another child, a large part of me feels selfish but another part feels that life is precious gift. Anyway, I hope you don't mind me sharing, no one else (besides cryos and my bank account) know I'm doing this!


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi newpotato 

How exciting to start this journey again, I not sure how to bring on ovulation, but I had the same query when I ordered the 7 day tank on my second go, I emailed cryos and said to them if I don't ovulate could I send the tank back with the sperm and they cold reserve it for me.....they said yes as long as they are informed and the tank is sent to them before the 7 days they also said they could send a large dry ice box so I could have a few days longer but you will have to act quickly to transfer the sperm from the tank to dry ice.

Can I ask what mot you bought and how may straws?

When I first I done my first started with cryos I didn't tell anyone know one knew a thing... I did my first insem  2 years ago but I was silly as I didn't track my cycles so I think I did at completely the wrong time. I then spent the next 18 months losing weight and tracking my cycles so now I'm a very healthy bmi, I then tried again in may and a bfn, I think this was due to my body deciding to ovulate same day as pos opk so I think I insemed too late. I will be ordering in 2 weeks and can't wait   I will be ordering 6xmot10 and will be doing 3 insems, I thinking of doing one night before ovulation just incase it happens again. 

I now have my mum and sisters support. I was scared of telling my mother but I desperately wanted to as I wanted to talk to her about it. It all started when we went for lunch 4 weeks ago and there was a really cute baby and my mum said 'don't you want one' then she started saying how this guy at works gonna be a lesbian couples sperm donor, so I mentioned  a sperm bank so we looked online and I showed her cryos website and she liked the look of it. I haven't told her about my previous attempts she thinks this will be my first.

Good luck, any questions please ask, I will try and help


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome and good luck!
I don't personally know anyone who this type of home insemination worked for, but hope you ovulate really soon and get it into the right place (and not on the carpet).
Fingers crossed x


----------



## newpotato (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! This is such a friendly site. 
Really good to know that Cryos will help like that Cortneywils. I've had loads of trouble with the tank return, DHL wouldn't accept it! Said it was hazardous and needed data safety sheets, Cryos are on the case now to sort it out but the tank is still here.
Cortneywils -Very exciting that you will be ordering very soon! Sounds like a good amount to order too. I ordered only two 10mots and used them separately, only because I kind of did it in a blind panic and was worried about the cost. If theres a next time I will try the same as you, 6 x 10 mots and be more prepared.  I ended up doing one insem 4 hours after +ov and then I did it again 14 hours later. I did it that way as I think my body works pretty fast and I am 40, I read things can happen quicker when your older. I had a flashing smiley face on the clear blue ov test for one day only before the full positive. The day after insemination the +ov test was much weaker so hopefully I did the right thing.

Ive been desperately looking for signs, but its all much the same aches and pains I always get, backache on, cramps,generally all on one side though, so just can't tell. I do have a large spot on my forehead that I don't usually get... my basal temp is odd, it went high after ov and has dropped back to the lowest it was before ov. Early days....

Its great you have your families support, so lovely how your Mum is so open to it too. Is she helping you choose your donor? How special to have Grandma/family involved from the beginning, it a very different and loving way to create life. I tried to tell my mums a couple of years ago, but it met with immediate negativity but I think that is just her nature so I try to ignore that kind of thinking. When I told my sister she did not encourage me and suddenly decided she would do it too, which I was happy for her to do, but then she would joke thoughtlessly, saying 'I suppose I could pay for you to do it if it doesn't work for me and I can settle for Aunty', she said this in a scoffing way, knowing I had little money and she had no intention of doing that. She has never asked me about how I felt about my own situation but kept rubbing my nose in her trips to clinics, looking at donors, I think it was more her own excitement rather than anything deliberate(I hope ). Although I was pleased for her, I also felt quite hurt so I won't be telling her again! My sister didn't continue with any treatment after a while. 

Be lovely to hear how your journey progresses. I will go back to counting the seconds till I can take a pregnancy test! lol


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi newpotato

I have heard ladies being successful using 2xmot10 and using them separately. 

How annoying of dhl, I've only had to deal with them once as before that it was UPS. That's good cryos is sorting it out. It's such a shame your not feeling the support from your famile, does your mum know you've ordered from cryos? I'm sure your sis is excited about her treatment, but she should still think about your feelings as ttc is very emotional.

Will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Im not sure Wether to order the tank for the weekend, as My cycles are never the same every month, I'm on cd9 and have for the last 3 months have ovulated on cd16, cd19 and cd16... and of course they don't deliver on weekends. Last time I had a delivery but on the Fri and it missed it's connection so dhl told me it won't be with me til Mon and my opk turned positive that day but lucky they turned up that evening at 6, not sure Wether to risk a Fri delivery. As if I have the same cycle last month I'm due to ovulate Mon or Thurs if it was like the month before grrrrr! I want to avoid the 12 day tank.

My mum would help me choose a donor, she's excited

Strange about your bbt, has FF confirmed ov?

Good luck


----------

